# 1967 Gibson SG



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

In case you’re looking for a 60s SG that’s been modded so it now has a 60s neck profile, here’s your chance.
I assumed that 60s Gibsons came with 60s neck profiles but that’s just me I guess.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I sold one like that in 2002 for $1200 😭😰😢🥶🥵🤬👹👿😵🤢🤧


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

That era of SG has a narrow 1 9/16" nut width and tends to be thin towards the nut with an extreme taper (it gets surprisingly thick as you move up but remains narrow). Last year I sold a killer sounding '70 SG Std. that I got from @numb41 because I couldn't bond with that neck profile. FWIW ~10 yrs. ago a '67 SG Jr. with the same neck profile was mine for a while.

From the description I'm assuming this one has been sanded down towards the upper frets so the neck is narrow & skinny. The Gibson "slim 60s" neck profile referred to in the ad is wide & flat, nothing at all like the broomsticks on the late '60s/early '70s SGs.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Photo courtesy @numb41


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've always found those neck profiles a little odd. From skinny to baseball bat.
It may not be a bad mod and make the guitar more playable to someone but it's certainly not reflected in the asking price.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

with that work done to the neck he’s asking about 2.5-3x too much money


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

fogdart said:


> with that work done to the neck he’s asking about 2.5-3x too much money


The sanded neck AND the less desirable early-Norlin batwing pickguard, I might add. These can be nice players that sound good if you find the neck agreeable, but they are far from the most collectable or desirable SG's.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The worst neck contour IMO. Even all original, they're far to thin. They also have the undesireable 14 degree headstock angle.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> The worst neck contour IMO. Even all original, they're far to thin. They also have the undesireable 14 degree headstock angle.


This neck contour _does _work very well for slide. In fact, it's Gary Rossington's choice for exactly that (I know his former guitar tech).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

gtone said:


> This neck contour _does _work very well for slide. In fact, it's Gary Rossington's choice for exactly that (I know his former guitar tech).


That's strange as I've only ever seen him use a '61 SG or his signature '61 reissue which is a completely different neck contour than a '67.


----------

